# Bachmann Locomotive Wheels



## Skyeye (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Bachmann Royal Blue Train that I got on consignment from my local train shop. It was supposed to be unused and came in the box with all the parts and track.

After building my ceiling railroad, I started to run the train and noticed that it moved jerkily and seemed to be slipping. I looked up an article on Bachmann problems and found that on certain models the wheels drive shaft was not properly mounted to the gear train and offered a fix. I did the fix and everything seemed to be back to normal except at times it still looked like it was slipping and/or momentarily losing power only for a second sort of like a heart that skips a beat. I took it down for a another perusal and although I didn't notice it while I was working on the drive shaft, the wheels looked pitted and very rough on the track surface. This made me believe that the train was indeed run and possibly on really dirty outdoor track. I took my Dremel tool with a fine stone and gently drove it around the wheel surface taking off the pits and such. Now the wheels looked smooth and shiny. I put it back on the road and Voila! It runs as good as you could ask. Smooth creep and fluid starts and stops.

If you have one of these" Big Haulers" model trains, check your wheels and see if they look rough, dark and pitted. I would like to know if this is a poor manufacturing process or just from wear and tear.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my Dremel tool with a fine stone and gently drove it around the wheel surface taking off the pits and such 
Just a suggestion for next time - turn the loco over, connect power to the motor, and hold something abrasive to the wheel surface. The wheels will be more likely to stay round and run smoothly. 

It does look as if your loco was 'used'. The pitting might have been due to sparking between the wheels and rails on a dirty indoor track.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

A Dremel grinding tool is a pretty drastic treatment.

Use a Bright Boy cleaning block against the turning wheels (loco on it's back, power clipped to the pilot truck) to gently resurface them.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I find that a wire wheel, either mounted in my bench grinder ( 6" wheel .004 wire size) or a small wire wheel mounted in my dremel will clean very well with out the risk of a stone.

I would hesitate using a stone, but you seemed to have mastered it . B


Barry - BBT


----------



## Skyeye (Feb 17, 2010)

I have many talents but am a master at none! I will probably use the grit paper on the running wheels trick if this occurs again, which I hope does not. I am amazed at how many times you can rebuild a Bachmann train engine! I have rebuilt the front truck 3 times and shafts twice. Pretty soon it will run as good as my Aristo....maybe?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are really really in love with yer Bachmann engines, I would just send it to the guy who posted above you, who is too honest and too modest to suggest to you to just send it to him and let him put one of his new drives into your engine for you, that if you are serious about keeping it!! It will run forever and 1 day after that!! Another guy you can get a recommendation of doing this is Geoff George he is on the other forum, he has had Barry's Big Trains do I believe 3-4 of his Bachmanns for him, and is totally satisfied as is everyone I know who has sent this to him and had this done. He just re-did 2 Royal Blue engines for me that were not running, gears stripped, and ready for the junk pile. He got them both to almost out of the box condition, NOT with the Barry's big dirve but using stock parts brought them back to out of the box condition mechanically, and very reasonable too, I might add!! And now I have 3 perfectly good running Royal Blue's. I may sell two of them down the road, but again give Barry a call, and he can visit with you and let you know ahead of time what he can do and how much to do it!! Regal


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

I purchased a set that appears to have the drive problem. When I tilt the engine I can hear the insides flop from side to side. I'm reluctant to take it apart without documentation. 
I Live in Northern VA......... any suggestions?? 

Cameron


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

Could you please tell me who "the guy posted above you" is and also how to contact him on the other forum.

Thx

Cameron


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cam, 
That would be Barry of Barry's Big Trains. 
Look undr his avatar... send message... 

The guy on the other forum would vouch for Barry's work. 

That's my translation. 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a brand of rollers that you set on your tracks and it raises the engine up so it runs and don't go anywhere!! This brand of rollers has a inset or place to put this material that comes with the rollers and you can buy extra from, and they will actually clean your wheels whilst the engine is running and going nowhere!! They worked for me, give em a try! They are JAK tool rollers! If I can get a link to theyre website if still in business I will post it here later!! Regal 


Here tiz!! and they do work! 


Trackless Rail System


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

Thx for your help 
Cameron


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

Thx for your help
Cam


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

For the guy that wants to take his loco apart... 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html 

if the guts are just too far gone, then see Barry at Barry's Big Trains.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Emery paper glued to a popsicle stick makes an easy to handle wheel cleaner and polisher. Anything that leaves scratches will attract dirt to the wheel. 
Bend the paper so it covers an edge so you can clean the flanges at the same time. 
John


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Use Goof Off with a Q tip cleans everything and does not leave a residue on the wheels.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Regal,

Thank you for the kind words.

Cameron,

I am the guy Regal is talking about. Call me if you like 623-936-6088 PST or email [email protected]

Web site www.barrysbigtrains.com check out the videos

Barry - BBT


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

George,

Just caught your post, What Regal was taking about was using Bachmann parts, which I have a lot of normally, but I'm sending too many of them out lately.

By the way, I think I owe you. We'll talk more.

Barry - BBT


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness! A grinding wheel?

At the Botanic, we clean ours with a q-tip dipped in alcohol while the motor runs.

On my battery engines, who cares about clean wheels, unless they get someting stuck on them that makes a bump or something.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That post is from 19 March Tom... you just get here? ha ha, yanking your chain. 

Dirty wheels can affect traction, battery or not. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. 
Dirty wheels usually do affect traction. 
It is my long term experience that dirty wheels can actually increase tractive effort on battery powered locoos.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

*You have been extremely helpful.......*

*Obviously your knowledge and helpfulness exceeds your great reputation *

*Thx again *

_Kent Hutchinson aka Cameron _


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

Thx,

You were right he has been very helpful


----------



## Cameron (Jul 10, 2010)

Thx,

Great advice on both counts


----------

